# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی

## محسن شمس

آقا یکی ثواب کنه و کدی را تو این جا بزاره که تاریخ میلادی را به شمسی تبدیل نماید

خیلی ممنون .

----------


## taraneh_z

ممنونم از همتون خدا قوت. راحتم كردين

----------


## mafazel

شونصد سال پیش در چنین روزی پاسخ سوال شما همه جوره (تابع،کامپوننت،یونیت) داده شده.
جستجو کنید.

----------

